# Snakes



## noirua (22 August 2006)

Exploding snake: http://www.salon.com/news/feature/2006/08/18/pythons/index_np.html

Advice and guidance: http://www.kingsnake.com/suncoastherpsociety/SHSven.htm

Aussie snake bite advice: http://www.usyd.edu.au/anaes/venom/snakebite.html


----------



## noirua (23 August 2006)

The antivenom task:  http://www.reptilepark.com.au/venom_snake.asp


----------



## noirua (25 August 2006)

Colour variations for Vipera berus at Copenhagen Zoo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:hugorme.jpg
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vipera_berus


----------



## noirua (25 August 2006)

Aussie snakes may cure people with cancer? http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2004/08/0816_040812_australia_snakes.html or slow its growth? http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2004/06/0601_040601_tvsnakes1.html


----------



## noirua (26 August 2006)

Snake identification is all important: http://mimi.essortment.com/identifyingpo_raku.htm

Sydney snake identification: http://www.smuggled.com/sydsna1.htm


----------



## noirua (26 August 2006)

A serious warning; Timber rattlesnake : http://www.snakesandfrogs.com/scra/snakes/timber2.htm


----------



## noirua (26 August 2006)

Keeping snakes out of your yard: http://manbir-online.com/htm2/snake.26.htm


----------



## noirua (26 August 2006)

http://www.herp.it/

Amphibians and Reptiles of Europe.


----------



## noirua (27 August 2006)

Snake and lizard warnings:  http://www.amnh.org/exhibitions/lizards/sounds.php

Double click the small "r" and then "play".


----------



## noirua (27 August 2006)

Spitting snake: http://www.venomousreptiles.org/articles/34


----------



## noirua (27 August 2006)

Don't kiss snakes: http://www.metacafe.com/watch/126540/snake_kiss/

Spitting cobras only to be tackled with a doll: http://www.metacafe.com/watch/114718/spitting_cobra_vs_doll/

Bobcat versus snake:  http://www.metacafe.com/watch/61308/bobcat_vs_snake/

Hampster and snake are just good friends: http://www.metacafe.com/watch/67092/hampster_and_snake_friends/

If your squeamish don't click on this one, yes it bit him: http://www.metacafe.com/watch/136693/jimmy_kimmel_bit_by_snake/


----------



## krisbarry (27 August 2006)

Noirua, just by chance do you like snakes, as your 11 posts back-to-back seem to suggest it.


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 August 2006)

Noirua - 
Next week? ladders?  Much more interested in them mate.
I think people are going to get negative vibes reading about snakes.  Ever more so here than in general.

Reminds me I met a Japanese businessman on a train in Korea in about 1979-80 when the stock market did a dive.  Told me a Japanese joke - seems that the word for "bankrupt" and "father" are similar, lets say "Chichi" (but I could well have that wrong - not important, rather its only peripheral to the stry).
Anyway the father comes home from a disastrous day at the office - and his little boy runs up the path calling "chi chi" - and his father grimaces and says "call be papa, call me papa!"

Guess you had to be there   If anyone else knows a better Japanese joke then prease enrighten us.

Then there was the snakes disembarking from the Ark - Noah: "go forth and multiply" - Snakes "we can't we're adders".   Later he finds them beside a log with a family of snakelings. Noah " Though you said you were adders and you couldn't multiply" .  Snakes : " Ahh yes, but by logs we can.   

I estimate incidentally that that joke was originally told by Pythagorus. :bier:


----------



## noirua (27 August 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> Noirua, just by chance do you like snakes, as your 11 posts back-to-back seem to suggest it.




Ahhhhh: Is it Adelaide thou lives, yes indeed: http://www.heyne.com.au/gardencentre/factsheets/factsheet.php/Snakes.htm

Take care mate!


----------



## krisbarry (27 August 2006)

LOL, yes a familar garden centre, and I frequent this one quite often.

Guess I better watch out for those snakes while I am buying my next lot of garden plants...LOL


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 August 2006)

I also recall a toilet on construction site in HK - hole in the ground with a thong imprint either side.  In Birdsville they'd call it a poor man's dunny. The Chinese say that design is better for regularity  than ours.   Anyway this fellow came flying out of the door taking as big strides as his ankled trousers would permit - and then explained that there was a cobra looking up at him from the hole.   :cup:  They started talking about catching it and eating it for lunch - I left.    Sorry -we are supposed to be discussing shares - got sidetracked again.


----------



## noirua (27 August 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> LOL, yes a familar garden centre, and I frequent this one quite often.
> 
> Guess I better watch out for those snakes while I am buying my next lot of garden plants...LOL




Take great care with those potted plants:  http://urbanlegends.about.com/library/bl_snakes_in_potted_plant.htm

Also remember that juvenile poisonous snakes are more dangerous than adults. They always empty all their poison into you, due to fear of predators because of their small size and lack of experience in saving venom.


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 August 2006)

noirua said:
			
		

> Also remember that juvenile poisonous snakes are more dangerous than adults.



Ahhh, and maybe that's why that cobra took off - because it thought it was confronted by a juvenile and more dangerous snake.


----------



## noirua (28 August 2006)

Back to COMMONSENSE with this ladies view on snakes:  http://www.outback-australia-travel-secrets.com/australian_snakes.html#commonsense

Perhaps we should all show common-sense in these matters.


----------



## nelly (28 August 2006)

Dear Noira,
All i can see is.....never drink when a snake is present, or is likely to be in the vacinity.....otherwise derimental to health....
cheerful


----------



## noirua (28 August 2006)

Well, this snake is found in Eastern Australia, and of course in Adelaide, and appears to have quite a turn of speed:  http://teachit.acreekps.vic.edu.au/animals/brown snake.htm


----------



## noirua (28 August 2006)

Second thoughts about seeing this film: http://www.news.com.au/mercury/story/0,22884,20224519-401,00.html


----------



## noirua (29 August 2006)

Some interesting videos here, not only snakes:  http://animal.discovery.com/guides/atoz/snakes.html


----------



## noirua (29 August 2006)

noirua said:
			
		

> Second thoughts about seeing this film: http://www.news.com.au/mercury/story/0,22884,20224519-401,00.html




Here is the video of the snakes released:  http://www.local6.com/video/index.html

*** search the video index quick before they delete it.


----------



## noirua (29 August 2006)

The biggest snake: I don't have any fear for snakes, though I do have the utmost respect in researching each one carefully. However, if it weighs 200Kg I'm off: http://www.extremescience.com/BiggestSnake.htm

A bit of fun to see the record in other species: http://www.extremescience.com/record_index.htm - more than a bit worrying.


----------



## Smurf1976 (29 August 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> Noirua -
> Next week? ladders?  Much more interested in them mate.



Found some...  :


----------



## noirua (30 August 2006)

Python puts the squeeze on a woman:  http://www.local6.com/video/index.html


----------



## noirua (30 August 2006)

South Park have got it right on bad snakes, or is it, bad people: http://www.gofish.com/userVideoPlayer.gfp?gfid=30-1037264


----------



## noirua (30 August 2006)

Now it's flying snakes, good grief, what's next:  http://homepage.mac.com/j.socha/video/mov_clips/896_cam_3.html

Very worrying, it gets worse, stay tuned.


----------



## noirua (30 August 2006)

Only a bit funny:  http://www.ebaumsworld.com/snakeattack.html

Take care with boa's:  http://www.goyk.com/video.asp?path=863


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 August 2006)

Smurf1976 said:
			
		

> Found some...



  Bloody interesting ladders mate  even pleasant after noirua's links - at least they dont bite - personally I dont care if i never see another snake (or croc etc) as long as I live.  I agree with "live and let live" but I'm not so keen when a few feet of something akin to a leather belt has the capacity to kill you - and all youve got to show for it is a couple of fang marks - or alternatively they rip your bloody arms off etc.

I recall once on holiday in NZ stopping by the roadside when the kids were a couple of years old and walking through the lush green grass on the roadside to the fenceline to watch some newborn lambs frollicking - all good.  So we come back to Aus and driving through the bush and sure enough there were some lambs so we stopped and went over again - smiling - deja vu all over again - kids leading the way through the long dry grass - and there whipping past their heels was a giant brown snake.   Kiwis might have their hakas and all that, but they wouldn't have a clue about life in the fast lane.


----------



## noirua (31 August 2006)

For those who are finding it difficult to like snakes, here is something that may help you to love and enjoy them:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4PmUvjoxjE


----------



## noirua (1 September 2006)

The incredible egg eating snake: http://www.mojoflix.com/Video/Snake-Eats.html


----------



## noirua (2 September 2006)

Spitting snake, or is it, spraying snake. Stand well back:  http://www.videovat.com/videos/1762/spitting-snakes-cobra.aspx


----------



## dutchie (2 September 2006)

G'day Noirua

I am enjoying your snake links - keep up the good work.

Cheers 

Dutchie


----------



## noirua (2 September 2006)

dutchie said:
			
		

> G'day Noirua
> 
> I am enjoying your snake links - keep up the good work.
> 
> ...





Lion versus spitting snake contest: http://www.mojoflix.com/Video/Spitting-Cobra.html


----------



## noirua (4 September 2006)

All the snakes , but one, have died. This guy takes it carefully but easily at the new Snake Park in Oman:  http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2006/08/060808-snake-park-video.html


----------



## noirua (6 September 2006)

Part of a series of clips on Steve Irwin: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/in_pictures/5311848.stm


----------



## noirua (7 September 2006)

Steve Irwin, " If I could fight with the animals": http://www.teevee.org/archive/1999/09/03/


----------



## noirua (7 September 2006)

Two of Steve Irwin's more famous snake video clips and others: http://animal.discovery.com/beyond/player.html?dcitc=w13-501-ah-0000&bclid=44160648


----------



## noirua (11 September 2006)

Steve Irwin, " ten deadliest snakes": http://grouper.com/video/MediaDetails.aspx?id=1523014&ml=


----------



## noirua (13 September 2006)

Snakes forum: " Tribute to Steve Irwin " : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGBqd_Uopsc&Search=Steve Irwin croc crocodile Hunter Terri Australia


----------



## noirua (14 September 2006)

Are these poisonous snakes that dangerous, they try to reduce our fears, but have they in this new video?  http://www.explorebiodiversity.com/snakes/main/deadly.html

Be patient as this video is slow arriving on your screen.


----------



## noirua (20 September 2006)

How long is the worlds longest snake, 8 metres, 9.3 metres, 11.1 metres, 11.5 metres or 12.05 metres? Is Australia's longest snake, 6 metres, 7.3 metres, 8.5 metres, 9.1 metres or 10.3 metres long?  http://www.explorebiodiversity.com/snakes/main/giantsnakes.html


----------



## noirua (4 October 2006)

This video, you may notice, is not about snakes or even lizards it's about birds they may eat.

The superb Lyrebird of South Australia:  http://www.boreme.com/boreme/funny-2006/lyrebird-p1.php


----------



## noirua (13 October 2006)

" Death Adder Strikes ":  http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,20573261-661,00.html


----------



## noirua (31 October 2006)

This video is courtesy of Google and is 3 hrs - 5m - 50 secs long. We will learn lots about snakes, I expect, as I have'nt watched it yet. If you do watch it, beginning to end, let us know:  http://www.video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2939556954580527226


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 November 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73pVFc0J3qw
maybe already here - ? but dont watch this if you've had a big meal !!


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 December 2006)

http://www.unoriginal.co.uk/footage88_4.html -I just hope this is special effects.   like the bludy things are made of plastic.


----------



## noirua (25 January 2007)

As none of my stocks are doing much, with the Holiday tomorrow, it's back to the once popular snake thread. WARNING, Yes, the snake bites the lovely lady:  http://www.ebaumsworld.com/2006/11/pr0n-star-bit.html


----------



## noirua (8 February 2007)

Time to be bitten by a snake, big time:  http://grouper.com/video/MediaDetails.aspx?id=1727988&ml=o=7&fr=1631751&fx=


----------



## constable (20 March 2007)

Well as from last sunday, the constable family(with much aprehension from my misses) is now the proud home to a coastal carpet python!!
He is about 1.4m long and 2 years old and loves rats. 
We bought him from a pet store in town from a guy named Roy (who happens to be the largest snake breeder in aust.) for $320 bucks plus $25 bucks worth of pebbles to line the cage, plus thermostat $79 plus, 2 light fittings $19 each plus 2 globes of course, $ 5.50 each , plus 2 rats $6 bucks EACH and not to mention we converted a 4 foot fishtank to house thiss sslippery ssucker at a cost of about $90 bucks! And not to mention the cost of a basic reptile licence $76 approx for a full year (from memory). Good God, what was i thinking??
 Anyway my 16 yo loves it and i myself am becoming attached to "Mitch" ("unleash the fury Mitch", off Road Trip). He is pretty cool really (being cold blooded and all(ha ha))and has a really calm temperament. Cath im afraid to say may never hold him, but i have time on my side, because apparently they live for 30+ years! Which by the way is another 5 grand in rats!!! Expensive little suckers and they dont even bark!!


----------



## CanOz (20 March 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> Well as from last sunday, the constable family(with much aprehension from my misses) is now the proud home to a coastal carpet python!!
> He is about 1.4m long and 2 years old and loves rats.
> We bought him from a pet store in town from a guy named Roy (who happens to be the largest snake breeder in aust.) for $320 bucks plus $25 bucks worth of pebbles to line the cage, plus thermostat $79 plus, 2 light fittings $19 each plus 2 globes of course, $ 5.50 each , plus 2 rats $6 bucks EACH and not to mention we converted a 4 foot fishtank to house thiss sslippery ssucker at a cost of about $90 bucks! And not to mention the cost of a basic reptile licence $76 approx for a full year (from memory). Good God, what was i thinking??
> Anyway my 16 yo loves it and i myself am becoming attached to "Mitch" ("unleash the fury Mitch", off Road Trip). He is pretty cool really (being cold blooded and all(ha ha))and has a really calm temperament. Cath im afraid to say may never hold him, but i have time on my side, because apparently they live for 30+ years! Which by the way is another 5 grand in rats!!! Expensive little suckers and they dont even bark!!




LOL. i know Roy!!!!


----------



## constable (21 March 2007)

Say hello to my little friend!!!


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 March 2007)

sheesh !! m8!! - interesting photo - real cool snake etc , but !!! lol ...
didnt you say the missus was preggers?   how the hell do you see the baby and the snake sharing the kitchen floor, lol.  

I remember my uncle used to have a pet carpet snake in the dairy - plus a litter of kittens - every now and again a kitten would give a bit of a squawk - and there he'd be all wrapped up for dinner.  "one less kitten".  

PS that in-tray of yours looks a bit like mine lol.

One of my kids used to sneak up on the cat, two good grips on the cat's tail, and then sink his teeth into its tail.   Sure was a patient cat that one lol.  But not sure how that would work with a snake


----------



## constable (21 March 2007)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> sheesh !! m8!! - interesting photo - real cool snake etc , but !!! lol ...
> didnt you say the missus was preggers?   how the hell do you see the baby and the snake sharing the kitchen floor, lol.
> 
> I remember my uncle used to have a pet carpet snake in the dairy - plus a litter of kittens - every now and again a kitten would give a bit of a squawk - and there he'd be all wrapped up for dinner.  "one less kitten".
> ...



Lol , Cath has made it quite clear that the snake is not to come within shovel swinging distance of her and probably double that for the newborn when he comes!!!
Ive let him go once today on my desk and he headed straight into the printer!
(where he stayed for about 15 minutes while i figured out how to pull it apart)
All in all tho "mitch" seems really placid and very easy to hold.


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 March 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> he headed straight into the printer! (where he stayed for about 15 minutes while i figured out how to pull it apart)



  lol - apart from the fact that you're obviously crazy - it would appear that he's trying to work out how it works , so that he can communicate with you lol.


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 March 2007)

hey constable - we once caught a snake whilst on exercise in the army - cooked it, each of us had an inch or so.  Some said it tasted like chicken - some like fish - lol -I think we all closed our eyes and imagined something else - anything else.


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 March 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhfXmH2p49U&mode=related&search=  snake swallows rabbit.
hey dad, - can I give mitch his dinner ?? - cmon dad !!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 March 2007)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> hey constable - we once caught a snake whilst on exercise in the army - cooked it, each of us had an inch or so.  Some said it tasted like chicken - some like fish - lol -I think we all closed our eyes and imagined something else - anything else.




Been there done that.

Fish !!


----------



## transit (22 March 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> ... plus 2 rats $6 bucks EACH




Are these LIVE rats or dead ones? I've heard it's not a good idea to feed them live rats 'cos of the risk of the snake being infected when the rat fights back with biting and scratching.


----------



## Moneybags (22 March 2007)

Hey Cons,

Your Mrs must be one hell of a woman is all I can say. My Mrs would have an absolute fit.

Yesterday we had ( allegedly, I didn't see it ) a snake venture up into our roof cavity. 

"Well how did it get in?" I say...........
"It climbed up that brick pillar and then squeezed in through that gap" she says. 
"What kind was it?" I say.........
" I don't know but it was brown " she says " 
"  " I say 
"well what are you going to do?" she says " it can't stay there "
"Ummmm, it'll go away by itself wont it " I say
" you need to go up and have a look for it" she says
"  and what will I do if I find it? " I say
" I don't know.......just don't get bitten "
"  " I say "ok then "

Anyway, I ventured up into the roof cavity praying for the almighty to spare me from an encounter of any type.........which he did.........and I stayed up there just long enough to satisfy my wifes high expectations, remerging into the house covered in cobwebs, grime and sweat only to hear the comment.

"Geez, you were up there for ages!!!"

and not a word of thanks.........

MB


----------



## constable (22 March 2007)

Moneybags said:
			
		

> Hey Cons,
> 
> Your Mrs must be one hell of a woman is all I can say. My Mrs would have an absolute fit.
> 
> ...



That's funny ..... things we do to keep the peace! I hope you get some


----------



## constable (22 March 2007)

transit said:
			
		

> Are these LIVE rats or dead ones? I've heard it's not a good idea to feed them live rats 'cos of the risk of the snake being infected when the rat fights back with biting and scratching.



Roy at the pet store actually said that its illegal to feed live rats ( not that it can be really proved ) but the main concern is the parasites and worms that can be passed onto your snake from live vermin! He went on to say if you do happen to catch a rat/ mouse it should be frozen for at least 3 weeks to kill any such parasites!
The $6 special rats are frozen and you obviously have to defrost in hot water  b4 you feed your snake. Im yet to try this in the microwave


----------



## constable (22 March 2007)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhfXmH2p49U&mode=related&search=  snake swallows rabbit.
> hey dad, - can I give mitch his dinner ?? - cmon dad !!



He is not quite up to rabbits yet! But next time he eats a rat i will endeavour to post!


----------



## Moneybags (22 March 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> He is not quite up to rabbits yet! But next time he eats a rat i will endeavour to post!




Look forward to that one Cons.........make sure it's not dinner time though.


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 March 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> Im yet to try this in the microwave



far OUT!!! lol - you're bludy mad lol.
Just dont invite your demented old grandmother over for dinner lol.   " ooh doesn't THIS look nice ... mmm".
Hey cons, I can send you rats at weekly special of $5 if you like!  Maybe buy a coupla hamsters ? - they breed like rabbits anyway.


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 March 2007)

Garpal Gumnut said:
			
		

> Been there done that.Fish !!



Garpal, yeah m8, but were your eyes open or closed  lol. I think ours was a red belly black from memory.  Collie WA. could have done with a bit of mustard from memory 

Another anecdote - took the kids on a bush ride when they were learning to ride pushbikes - the highway was obviously too dangerous - the dusty dirt roads likewise (visibility after a car went past about 1 metre) - so I took em on some of the forestry tracks - and lol , we ran over two redbelly blacks. 

Had a relative killed by a taipan (many years ago now) - I give em a wide berth m8


----------



## constable (22 April 2007)

as promised here are a couple of feeding shots.....mmm makes you fell kind of hungry .


----------



## CanOz (22 April 2007)

Is that a 'once a week' rodent? Or is it more often than that?

LOL, looks like hes/shes having a burp afterwards.

Cheers,


----------



## constable (22 April 2007)

CanOz said:


> Is that a 'once a week' rodent? Or is it more often than that?
> 
> LOL, looks like hes/shes having a burp afterwards.
> 
> Cheers,




its meant to be once a week ( and thats if you want to see them grow up fast!), somehow in the first month mitch went thru about 6 or 7 rats....gee it was cool!


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 April 2007)

hey constable, thanks for putting me off my sunday dinner lol

Here's a kinda relevant post from Crocodile Hunter thread   #38



2020hindsight said:


> I agree - Did you like the story of his pride in his infant daughter (younger then) when she insisted on finishing her lullaby to the python - despite the fact that it had bitten her in the lip and then no the nose LOL.
> What about the acres of land he has bought and given back to the native inhabitants.
> What a legacy he has left to the world - what a pedigree he has given his kids.  What a loss.
> To say nothing of the mountains of literature and theories that will be rewritten... for instance :-
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 April 2007)

since I'm told I have a bad habit of confusing, I'll add that this is obviously a second take on this one  :-

And in any event, the mouse (/ rat) is still relevant to your photos 
PS I think you already explained that the rat was dead when you fed it to the snake - so need to explain further in that regard  

PS this poem is older than Australia folks 


> To A Mouse, On Turning Her Up In Her Nest With The Plough, 1785
> ROBBIE BURNS
> 
> Wee, sleekit, cow'rin, tim'rous beastie, O, what a panic's in thy breastie!
> ...


----------



## Moneybags (22 April 2007)

Love ya work Cons.  

MB


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 April 2007)

Hey constable - I hope this (in turn) puts you off your bludy dinner 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6-rG4vcbFE Albino burmese python eating white mouse

Gotta feeling that this next one has already been posted - but ... how appropriate is the music lol  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-EYQ2_vcDI&NR=1  Giant Snake Bites Man


----------



## noirua (20 June 2007)

Cobra eats a rat snake for lunch:  http://www.metacafe.com/watch/490639/cobra_vs_rat_snake/


----------



## insider (20 June 2007)

Check this Anaconda out... It's regurgitating a baby Hippo


----------



## insider (20 June 2007)

Check this Anaconda out... It's regurgitating a baby Hippo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvYpK6dYIoI


----------



## insider (20 June 2007)

Check out how strong an anaconda actually is 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BE1mtrEgagI


----------



## noirua (30 March 2008)

The big fight is on and it's the HONEY BADGER v THE COBRA.  Odds are: Honey Badger  2/1, the Cobra  4/5, and 1/2 the draw, place your bets. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ua3M1O-WQrM


----------



## noirua (2 April 2008)

If you love poisonous snakes then this is a video to watch. Indian King Cobra:  http://www.birdforum.tv/action/viewvideo/522/INDIAN_KING_COBRA/


----------



## dutchie (28 January 2009)

Snake eats snake head first. Eaten snake turns round and slithers out.


http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2009/01/27/2475461.htm


----------



## spooly74 (6 February 2009)

Good Grief :22_yikes:



> Scientists in Colombia have unearthed the remains of a true prehistoric monster believed to be the biggest snake ever to have lived on Earth.
> *
> Named Titanoboa cerrejonensis, the snake would have weighed 1,140 kilograms (2,500 pounds) and measured 13 meters (42.7 feet) nose to tail tip *-- dwarfing the largest modern pythons and anacondas which can grow to 6 meters (19.5 feet
> 
> ...


----------



## noirua (21 April 2018)

Welcome to Top10Archive! For this installment, we count down deadly snakes with a nasty tendency to strike fear into man. Due to many countries not keeping accurate records of snake related fatalities and conflicting websites on how potent venom is in certain species, we were unable to compile a list of the "most deadly" or "most venomous" snakes - so, here is our pick of deadly snakes we wouldn't want to mess with.


----------



## Wysiwyg (22 April 2018)

The black mamba is fast and deadly but mongoose are their arch enemy. Mongoose brakes the snakes neck.


----------



## noirua (10 May 2018)

*New disease from abandoned foreign snakes threatens Britain's native reptiles*
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...ned-foreign-snakes-threatens-britains-native/


----------



## noirua (17 June 2018)

Snake Island, Brazil  --- A forbidden destination

About 93 miles off the coast of Sao Paulo, Brazil is Ilha da Queimada Granda, also known as Snake Island. To what does it owe this title? Researchers estimate there are between one and five snakes here per 10 square feet. The snakes, specifically golden lanceheads, are known for their poison, which literally disintegrates flesh around their bites.


----------



## noirua (1 August 2018)

Watch out I'm spreading my wings to Aus as well.


----------



## noirua (14 October 2018)




----------



## noirua (24 April 2019)

The Atheris Hispida is quite a unique looking snake and can be found all throughout the rain forests of Central Africa. And yes, this snake is incredibly venemos with massive eyes, bristled scales, and creepily enough, retractable claws (!!). Currently, the biggest scare factor is that there is no known antivenin.


----------



## Smurf1976 (16 December 2019)

Well I've spent a few hours reading about snakes after some panic in the garden.

Turns out there's a _lizard_ behind the shed and the panic was unwarranted...... 

I had no idea they grew that long. Seems that they do. Should've looked for the legs I suppose.


----------



## Macquack (16 December 2019)

Smurf1976 said:


> Well I've spent a few hours reading about snakes after some panic in the garden.
> 
> Turns out there's a _lizard_ behind the shed and the panic was unwarranted......
> 
> I had no idea they grew that long. Seems that they do. Should've looked for the legs I suppose.



I recently mowed over what I thought was a brown snake. It was a copper brown colour. Turned out to be a leg-less lizard. One of the ways to tell the difference is, lizards have eye lids while snakes do not.


----------



## noirua (6 March 2021)

HORROR start to year for snake bites
					

There are about 3000 snakebites in Australia each year. One unlucky State alone accounts for almost a third of these.




					www.perthnow.com.au
				




There were 872 snake bites in Queensland last year and there have already been 30 bites in the first 22 days of 2021.

University of Queensland biologist Bryan Fry says people and snakes are crossing paths more due to climate change and humans encroaching on snake habitat.

Associate Professor Fry says a warming climate has extended the number of months cold-blooded snakes are active and allowed them to move more at night.

According to the Royal Flying Doctor Service there are about 3000 snakebites in Australia each year, with recent figures showing about 550 hospitalisations and an average of two deaths per annum.


----------



## mullokintyre (31 August 2021)

Be careful riding ya bike.
When six-year-old Dustin was taking his BMX for a ride with his twin sister he was shocked to feel the wheels lock up.
When he looked back he couldn't believe his eyes.
Wrapped around the chain was an eastern brown snake.
The incident happened on his parents Goorambat property and after dumping the bike, screaming, and running inside his mum thought he might have been stung by a bee.


----------



## mullokintyre (31 August 2021)

800 dollar fine for killing a snake.
Wonder which member of our brave Vicpol will round the kid up.
Mick


----------



## noirua (7 December 2021)

The Dodo - Guy Risks His Life To Save Unlikely Animal | Facebook | By The Dodo | Deadly snake rescue
					

37M views, 257K likes, 12K loves, 5.3K comments, 24K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from The Dodo: Deadly snake rescue




					fb.watch


----------



## wayneL (7 December 2021)

We have a little snake that hangs out just outside our back door... Western brown, dugite, I'm not really sure.

We walk past it within a metre several times a day and we leave it alone and it leaves us alone.


----------

